# My fist aquabid betta!



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

So I won the win a betta fish raffle and after some trouble I got this guy! So thank you sooooooooo much KadenJames!

So the first pics are at my place the last is his aquabid photo. He arrived yesterday morning and hasn't stopped moving! He kept trying to get out of the baggie and then cup. Not that I blame him. Sure he was a little cramped. He was labled as a monster, but he is less then an inch lol I am sure he will grow fast though. Anyways he has been named kaname. He was named after Kaname from vampire Knight. All my pics are taken with flash but colors are pretty accurate.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Good choice! I love the Koi colored bettas!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

An awesome name for an awesome fish  i love vampire knights!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Haha thanks! And I love marbles, and though he isn't a perfectly formed fish I was in love the moment I saw his auction.


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

So if he's a vampire knight, is that why he has blood all over his lips? XD

He's really handsome, congratulations!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What's wrong with his tail?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Shainax I think because one end of the tail is clear it makes it look like something's wrong. It's a beautiful fish and I love that coloring!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

He's BEAUTIFUL!!! lol I can see he color flipped in transit. Silly marbles can never make up their mind on how they want to looks


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

He's gorgeous!
Monster generally refers to his color, not his size.
Or at least that's my experience
Monster is another term used for Marble/Fancy/Fantasy/Monkey Face/etc


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

@Cattitude hehe I never thought about that! I just wanted his name to feel kinda gothic but it works well lol

@ Nymmers thanks for clearing that up didn't realize that lol I do hope he stays fairly small. Don't want to have to upgrade him to a 10g lol


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh and his tail is that way because he is moving. His tail is pretty much all red now. He just doesn't stop.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He looks like he'll have a nice life in your possession. Great pictures and it looks like he has marbled a bit from what I can see. His anal fin has a lot more red and black on it than his AB picture.

If he is that young, expect for him to marble out even more.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah he has, I am very excited to see how he will change! Thats what I love about marbles! Always unexpected!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

*SO HAPPY* he got to you safely! What a looker he is, simply stunning appearance. Good choice! 

I love marbles, but they're a pain in the rear to breed. Heehee.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

He is beautiful!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Why are they hard to breed? I would love to breed someday, but have to wait till I get my own place.

And thanks!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh wow he is beyond beautiful love his colors what and awesome fish !!!!!!


----------



## uneeck42 (May 15, 2012)

you are soo lucky! congrats friend!!!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

a123andpoof said:


> Why are they hard to breed? I would love to breed someday, but have to wait till I get my own place.
> 
> And thanks!



Well, by "hard to breed" I don't mean physically harder than other color varieties. I mean when you're trying to achieve a goal, and the offspring keep changing their appearance every week, it gets annoying. :rofl:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

oh my god. 
What an awesome fish!! Love the name, it suits the "blood" on his mouth! Sheesh. He's really nice


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

OMG I love Vampire Knight! Awesome betta


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Haha thanks I will keep everyone updated with his changes and such! He is such a cutie!


----------



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

very cute


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Beautiful fish. Congratulations.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

very pretty!


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

Aww he's cute.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Very cute fish! Congrats on winning the contest. I just finished reading the other thread and am glad that you finally got your fish!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats on your first AB! He looks awesome


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I like the red patch at the "hump".
He's so cute!!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

He is simply adorable! Love his "lipstick" / "bloody mouth"


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Totally jealous of your betta :-( haha.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i'm way behind, but he's amazing!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

wow he is handsome! +1 to ivandert, his anal fin was clear before and now all red. So cute


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Great choice! He's so pretty!


----------



## jenniijennii309 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hes really pretty sounds like he will be fun to raise


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah he is a sweetie! He hasn't changed much, but is very healthy and loves his home!


----------



## SquirtWhittelsey5 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey betta fish lovers! I just got my betta fish, Squirt yesterday. I have a 1.5 bowl and a glow in the dark gravel  but i just have a block with plastic plants on it and I was wondering if that enough "hiding spots" for him. Thanks!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh wow, he's Beautiful!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I would get him a cave to. 
And thanks.


----------

